# Mexico beach area



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey i have a buddy that took the family to Mex Beach for the weekend, and took his boat! Looking for some help on boat ramps, trying to get on some reds !
Thanks!


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Try the Air Force base launch if you're fishing a small boat (it's just a beach...no concrete ramp)...or the St. Joe public ramp for a nicer ramp. 

MB Marina, Half Hitch or Bluewater for fishing tips. 

Good luck!!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey, thanks!
Is the fishin good in the beach ramp area?
Would like to get on some reds or trout!
May go down for the seafood fest at App!


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Definitely...launch the boat and head to the far grass bank and follow the "channel" out to the right. Anywhere from those first channel markers out to where the water clears up should offer good inshore opportunity. 

Just be cautious at low tide...some areas are fairly shallow.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey
I appreciate the info!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Btw
Have you fished the flats headed out of town toward Pt St Joe?
Or in Pt St Joe?
Just wondering where is best?


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

You can trailer to Port St. Joe and fish the "bottom" of the bay (launch from either the public ramp in Downtown or Presnell's Marina...or maybe Eagle Harbor...there are great opportunities in the St. Joe Bay to fish "prettier" flats with more clear water. 

As to which is better...flip a coin...or ask the locals where the action has been recently...you can do well at either location.


----------

